# 2015 movie releases to look forward too.



## SeverinR (Dec 11, 2014)

Jan:
Strange magic-Fantasy animation

Feb:
Seventh son-

Mar:
Cinderella
Paranormal activity 9(?) Seems to just be a repeat of previous shows, probably not seeing.
Insurgent(Divergent)

May
Mad MAx Fury road-(Mad max remake?)
Tomorrowland- deminsonal travel

June: 
Jurrassic world

July 
Poltergeist (remake)
Terminator; another one? Will watch for trailer.
Pan: the making of Peter Pan.
Point break; Remake, can it be better then the first? Did it need to be remade?

Aug
Goosebumps; Sounds interesting, all the monsters of Goosebumps series are accidenly released.
The man from Uncle-remake

Oct:
The last witch hunter; Vin Diesel-
Scouts versus zombies; high school students must use scout teachings to battle zombies.

Nov:
Mockingjay pt 2
Peanuts- yes Charlie Brown and friends.
Friday 13th-more?

Dec:
Star wars-the force awakens
revenant

Seems to be more potential this coming year then we had last year. Still alot of remakes or unending sequels.

As of now, Insurgent is probably the first movie I am truly looking forward too.

Upcoming Movies 2015  Here is the link, you can get information on the movies here.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 11, 2014)

IMHO Zombies are done... ever since I saw there was a film Zombeaver....
The teaser for Terminator:Genysis [or whatever it's called] looked cool.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Dec 11, 2014)

Can't focus on next year's movies until after I see Exodus: Gods and Kings and the final Hobbit movie.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Dec 12, 2014)

The only ones I care about are Jurassic World, Star Wars, Seventh Son, and Age of Ultron


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2014)

Avengers: Age of Ultron is my big one. When the teaser trailer was leaked I was in the local library, and I bet everyone wondered why I was pumping my fists, grinning stupidly, and trying my best to express my excitement quietly.

I'm also looking forward to Mockingjay 2, though I haven't even seen Mockingjay 1 yet. Planning on going to see it this weekend if I can.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 12, 2014)

Jan 2015:  Zero Theorem DVD/Blu-ray

I know, it's a 2013 movie--it drives me crazy that some Terry Gilliam movies are given such a low priority.

I could stream it now, but I don't want to watch this for the first time on a dinky computer screen when I have a nice big TV with a couch in front of it.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 5, 2015)

Saw trailer for "*Seventh son*" and "*Peanuts*" movie.
Both look really good.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 5, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road
The Trailer looks so good....
I only found out it was Age of Ultron later but I heard [though did not see] them making a bit of in a woods I go walking by. It was very percussive [sort of like very distorted Rock Drum crashes] and once someone shouted "Pyro", which at the time did not seem that unusual... So look out for fir trees... or does that count as a spoiler?


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 6, 2015)

Big Game - I heard about this a couple of years ago [just after I saw Rare Exports] and just hoped it would get made... now it looks like I might get to see it...


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 9, 2015)

Cinderella: if you hear Rains of Castemere, the guests better run.
Richard Madden plays Prince Charming aka Robb Stark-Red Wedding


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

Pixar's new one, Inside Out, looks cool.


----------



## Surad (Jan 11, 2015)

Star Wars is the big movie I'm planning on seeing. It's interesting that they chose to release it in December instead of May, as was the tradition with the last 6 movies (I refuse to call the Clone Wars one a 'sequel').


----------



## Jabrosky (Jan 11, 2015)

_Jurassic World_ for me. I am disappointed that the raptors won't be feathered for greater accuracy, but otherwise it still looks cool.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 13, 2015)

Surad said:


> Star Wars is the big movie I'm planning on seeing. It's interesting that they chose to release it in December instead of May, as was the tradition with the last 6 movies (I refuse to call the Clone Wars one a 'sequel').



It seems to be a new tradition to release high quality fantasy-sci-fi films in Nov and Dec.  Hunger games, Divergent series, Hobit series and now Star wars.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 24, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> Pixar's new one, Inside Out, looks cool.



I do like the previews.

Insurgent-release March 20th.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 6, 2015)

Saw Cinderella on Sat, was really good.
They showed previews of Pan, looks pretty good too.

Of Course, Game of thrones season opener Sunday!


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 8, 2015)

As I'm a Shelley fan, I'm sort of interested in _Victor Frankenstein_ coming out this August. James McAvoy as Dr. Frankenstein and Daniel Radcliffe as Igor. Plus a couple of the actors from BBC's _Sherlock_.fr


----------



## MineOwnKing (Apr 12, 2015)

I think Jurassic movies were made partially as a test of animation. I think they are great for little kids but annoying to me as an adult. I wish they would just go away.

There are many younger people that do not know about Mad Max. I loved the movies when they came out but I was very young. Sounds like some of the older crowd in Hollywood power are reminiscent of their youth. Stop trying to rehash the 80's!

Here is a news flash for people that were not alive during the 80's, the 80's sucked! 

Skinny jeans sucked, high hair sucked, the music sucked, I hated it. Go away 80's, go away!

There is a plethora of Fantasy to pick from and with the right minds and money pooled together something great is still possible.

There is a phenomena present in Hollywood that I have termed 'Gasbag Movies.' The big hitters of the 70's and 80's just refuse to retire and I think it is embarrassing to watch them on film.

If Al Pacino makes one more movie holding a gun while master minding what the younger generation is too inept to figure out I'm gonna scream. He can't even hold his pants up anymore. How is he suppose to chase a bad guy with his pants hanging down?

Am I really suppose to be thrilled by octogenarians with machine guns? 

Have some self respect and either make a remake of Cocoon or retire permanently in Florida where you belong.

Oh yeah, and stay the hell out of politics too.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 30, 2015)

The movie list is a remake of the past.
IMHO to many remakes.

Have the guts to strike out in new directions.

I will limitedly agree with MineOwnKing, The 80's has past, move on. Personally I loved the 80's.   

I think movie production is pretty much trying to steal each others thunder with similar ideas.
Hunger Games-Divergent and many others. If one studio comes out with something another will come out around the same time with something similar.

I think Mad Max will be a remake like Star wars, with the tech and budget to do it the way the original would have if they could have.  This is the only way to do a remake. Not just a new set of stars rehashing the same old movie.


----------



## SeverinR (May 29, 2015)

Jurassic world is the only release noted in JUNe.
Anyone know of any others coming out?

Just looked:

terminator gen (gave up on Terminator two sequels ago...whenever liquidman came on scene.)

Minnions  New Minions Promo Drops Online | Movie News | Empire


----------



## Ophiucha (May 29, 2015)

The new Pixar film, _Inside Out_, is coming out. I'm probably more likely to see that than _Jurassic World_, the trailers for that just don't look very promising.


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 1, 2015)

Jan:
Strange magic-Fantasy animation-not seen

Feb:
Seventh son-not seen

Mar:
Cinderella-good
Paranormal activity 9(?) Seems to just be a repeat of previous shows, probably not seeing. Don't think it was released, or didn't see it.
Insurgent(Divergent)-pretty good

May
Mad MAx Fury road-(Mad max remake?)-good
Tomorrowland- deminsonal travel-border line political propaganda, but good.

June: 
Jurrassic world-not seen
Inside out-went to see it opening day, but theater was sold out. have not seen it.


July -seems like some potential good movies(remakes) everyone coming out this month.
Poltergeist (remake)
Terminator; another one? Will watch for trailer.
Pan: the making of Peter Pan.
Point break; Remake, can it be better then the first? Did it need to be remade?

Aug
Goosebumps; Sounds interesting, all the monsters of Goosebumps series are accidenly released.
The man from Uncle-remake

Oct:
The last witch hunter; Vin Diesel-
Scouts versus zombies; high school students must use scout teachings to battle zombies.

Nov:
Mockingjay pt 2
Peanuts- yes Charlie Brown and friends.
Friday 13th-more?

Dec:
Star wars-the force awakens
revenant

Seems to be more potential this coming year then we had last year. Still alot of remakes or unending sequels.

As of now, Insurgent is probably the first movie I am truly looking forward too.

Upcoming Movies 2015  Here is the link, you can get information on the movies here.


----------



## Cambra (Aug 18, 2015)

The movie I want to see?

Warning NSFW, but guys, we need to move out of our comfort zones...

This one:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tale_of_Tales_(2015_film)

And the trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3hVmpGzl7A&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3De3hVmpGzl7A&has_verified=1


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 18, 2015)

Cambra said:


> The movie I want to see?
> Warning NSFW, but guys, we need to move out of our comfort zones...
> This one:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tale_of_Tales_(2015_film)
> And the trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3h...outube.com/watch?v=e3hVmpGzl7A&has_verified=1


That looks wonderful!
And seems to be getting pretty good reviews too.



> It’s the kind of film you’ve spent the 10 years wishing Terry Gilliam and Tim Burton would make


I thought was one of the best.
No idea if or when there is a UK release.


----------



## Cambra (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been looking for info on a possible UK release for a few months now... Sometimes I despair of my county... Guys... The movie's in English and it stars at least one British actor Toby Jones... Yes, it's a bit weird but...


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 18, 2015)

My guess is [if it gets one] a limited release, later in the year, closer to the awards season.
Autumn and Winter are usually "grown up" film time [if you ignore the HPs and Tolkiens that always seemed to be out in time for Xmas].


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 18, 2015)

I just watched a trailer for Victor Frankenstein starring James McAvoy and Daniel Radcliffe. It looked really interesting. And as a fan of McAvoy, I think I'll have to see it.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 18, 2015)

lol.
Glad I didn't watch the trailer before looking up what NSFW was.

Sounds interesting. Since the trailer isn't PG13, I assume it's an "R" or at least NC17?


----------



## Cambra (Aug 19, 2015)

SeverinR said:


> lol.
> Glad I didn't watch the trailer before looking up what NSFW was.
> 
> Sounds interesting. Since the trailer isn't PG13, I assume it's an "R" or at least NC17?



Bless!

I think it was the day after discovering FF that I discovered what NSFW was! 

NSFW is your friend...

Old and jaded.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 9, 2015)

I wondered why I hadn't heard about the Goosebumps movie, it was pushed back to Oct.


Anyone heard anything about Star wars, the force awakens?

It seems all the old Star wars heroes are in it.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 5, 2015)

Pan is opening Friday.
Basically I have not seen any movies on the list since my last update.

Will try to see Pan.

I did see "The visit"
the funniest horror film or is it the scariest comedy?
Never laughed so hard and actually felt nervous and startled several times.
I will never hear someone yell "yahtzee" again without thinking of this movie. lol


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2015)

I finally, _finally_ bought and watched Mad Max. Probably the best action movie I've ever seen. I just...I gloried in the absolute ridiculousness of flamethrower guitars and monster truck wars across the desert and men with names like Rictus Erectus. Most fun I've had watching a movie ever.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Oct 5, 2015)

Vin Diesel's character in _Pitch Black_ was Dick Riddick. That's just as ridiculous as Rictus Erectus, though I wouldn't say that to Vin Diesel's face.

I need to convince my wife to watch _Mad Max_ with me. We get one free rental with our Verizon Fios, so………



Ah, and the movie list reminds me that I need to convince her to see the new Star Wars as well. I watched III in the theater with her. Funny thing is, I hated the prequels, and after seeing II, I told my brother and his friend that I would only see III in a theater if on a date. My brother's friend said, "In other words, you're not going to see it." It sounds mean, but… actually, yeah, that's what I meant. I met my wife in 2005, moved to Hong Kong that April, and III was in theaters in May 2005. So what else could I do? I had to stick to my word, right?


----------

